# Any company that will do small runs of Plastisol Heat transfers



## badappleapparel (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm looking to add a new design to a t shirt line. Does any one know of a Co. that is willing to do small orders of say 25 to start with, with out breaking the bank. These will be a 4 color image, that I will press myself.
Thanks
Ric


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Ric, there's a list of companies that do plastisol transfers here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

Their minimum orders are also listed, several have minimums less than 25


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

DowlingGraphics.com is your answer. their minimum is 25. they have sizes 10x11.5, 10x17, 13x23 and 23x36.
They use hot-split, offer one hell of a very soft-hand. They dont have that papery feel. feels almost like waterbased ink. And their colors are pretty opaque even without a white underbase.
their 10x11.5 4 color transfer would cost: $3.06 per transfer.
10x17: $3.13
13x23: $5.29

Order a catalog from them, it comes with sample transfers.


----------



## badappleapparel (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the link, I will check into it.
Ric.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

SoloStampede said:


> their 10x11.5 4 color transfer would cost: $3.06 per transfer.
> 10x17: $3.13
> 13x23: $5.29
> 
> Order a catalog from them, it comes with sample transfers.


Does it come with sample hot split?

Do those prices include their $15/color film charge and $20/color screen charge? Thanks.


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

wormil said:


> Does it come with sample hot split?
> 
> Do those prices include their $15/color film charge and $20/color screen charge? Thanks.



No, they don't include the cost of their film/screen, etc.

And yes, it comes with sample hot-splits


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

So they really aren't $3.06 per transfer since the setup adds $140 to the cost, they are $8.66 per transfer.


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

wormil said:


> So they really aren't $3.06 per transfer since the setup adds $140 to the cost, they are $8.66 per transfer.


It's a one-time fee. afterwhich, all reorders are $10 per color.


----------



## badappleapparel (Sep 2, 2007)

Isn't a $140 set up fee a little on the high side? I only need this type of transfer for darks. The lite color shirts I can run on an inkjet. I'm just worried the darks won't turn out on the inkjet.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

badappleapparel said:


> Isn't a $140 set up fee a little on the high side? I only need this type of transfer for darks. The lite color shirts I can run on an inkjet. I'm just worried the darks won't turn out on the inkjet.



You can get transfers at 1/3 that price. Currently I'm using Mustang Graphics. I can also recommend Howard Sportswear.


----------



## badappleapparel (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks Rick
That's what I thought, I'm not in the screen print biz. We are trying to launch a new line, and are doing some price shopping. The reason for the small order is to sample the quality of the printer. I don't think selling the items will be a problem, from our retail store or on line.
Thank You
Ric Oestreich


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I would add that if you are planning on ordering high quantities, I wouldn't be afraid of using Dowling. They have a lot of experience with transfers.


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

I don't know of any other companies that offer xlarge transfer sizes as DowlingGraphics does. Along with providing a soft-hand. That's why I plan on using them.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

SoloStampede said:


> I don't know of any other companies that offer xlarge transfer sizes as DowlingGraphics does.


If only someone would accumulate this kind of information and put it all in one handy place ... Oh wait, they did! 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## compucap (Jun 6, 2010)

Watch out for the fine print! (artwork, screen charge, ect.)


----------



## Drafter (Jun 29, 2010)

compucap said:


> Watch out for the fine print! (artwork, screen charge, ect.)


but also watch out for the quality right?

screen charge doesn't seem like an unreasonable charge. especially if it's a one time charge.

and like a previous poster said, ask for the catalog and SPECIFICALLY ask for the Hot Split transfer samples because i just read that one guy recieved hot split and another did not, and considering you want to judge the quality, there ya go.

either way, hope it works out for you


----------

